# How to search for ateliers world-wide



## kyarnold (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello!
I'm an artist based in Tokyo, Japan and I'd really like to do an intensive month-long portrait or live model painting workshop in summer 2018. But I'm not sure how to search for the right program to fit my needs and are conveniently located. I would rather go somewhere in Asia, but it seems most ateliers are in North America/Europe. So, my questions are:

1. Is there a website or registry of ateliers around the world?
2. How can I find out about the quality of instruction?/ Is there a ranking of ateliers?
3. Does anyone have any recommended summer atelier workshops?

Thank you so much for all your help!

- Katie


----------



## JosephineKjaer (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Katie,

The Art Renewal Center has a handy map of ateliers offering classical training: https://artrenewal.org/Atelier/Search 
(None in Asia though, I suspect due to a language barrier.)

Personally, I can recommend the Watts Atelier in San Diego, they teach and demo at a very high level. http://www.wattsatelier.com/

As for something more local, to my knowledge Japan has some pretty good art and design schools at university level. Why not ask someone at a nearby school if they know of any workshops? 
Since art and craftsmanship is valued so highly in Japan, it would be odd if there weren't any good workshops.

Best of luck!


----------

